# Malawi trout - male or female????



## grigas9

I am trying to figure out if this is a male or female Champsochromis caeruleus. What do you guys think??

































thanks for any help!!


----------



## Joea

How big is this fish?


----------



## grigas9

about 5-6 inches


----------



## Joea

A bit too soon to be sure. Are there any others in there or just this one?


----------



## grigas9

it is just this one

when I bought him he was in a tank with about 20 other champs and I was sure he was a male because he was showing pretty decent blue in his/her face but now it seems to be gone and I am not sure again

it may just be because he/she is in a mixed tank and not the most dominate - time will tell I guess


----------



## Joea

If you saw blue in its face, it's a male.

I can see some colour in this fish but the rounded fins are keeping me from saying male 100%. However at 6 inches he's young, and those fins will grow to points in another inch or two.

If I had to guess, I would guess male. If you can catch him, he's more than large enough to vent accurately.


----------



## bigfishferd

grigas9 said:


> when I bought him he was in a tank with about 20 other champs and I was sure he was a male because he was showing pretty decent blue in his/her face but now it seems to be gone and I am not sure again
> 
> it may just be because he/she is in a mixed tank and not the most dominate - time will tell I guess


Going by your first sentence here, I'd agree with Joe and say male.

When you purchased this 1 of the 20, in addition to the blue face, did you notice any hints of orange/red coloration in the anal fin, if so I'd say definite male.


----------

